# Planted 4ft



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My planted display tank. Now stocked


----------



## smartypantsgc9 (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW!*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2*o2


----------



## drunkenbeast (Nov 13, 2011)

thats a really good looking tank, great job


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you both


----------



## MeganMarie (Feb 15, 2012)

thats awesome! I want mine to look like that. What kind of plants and rock do you have? I want to try and mimic it.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you :0

Plants are 

Java Fern (Normal & Crested)
Anubias (various types)
Swords
Crypts (mostly wendtii red)
& 2 i dont know their names sorry

Rocks are from my backyard


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Gorgeous tank! You have an eye for aqua scaping! You should enter the Aquarium Fish magazine's Aquarist of the Month competition and the Spot Light on Reader Tanks competitions!


----------



## hanky (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW What lucky fish you have,


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks guys 

Updated pic


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I will be rescaping this tank very very soon (i go on holidays Thursday).

All plants will be moved, trimmed, cleaned up, wood rescaped, then replanted.
All kribs will be caught and traded. Gouramis are moving to the 5ft. Rosy barbs are moving out also, love em but they are major fin nippers and are giving my poor angel a hard time. I will be adding more harlequin rasboras over time.


----------



## CraptaularOne (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice set up


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

I have just finished rescaping this tank

All plants were removed
All hardscape removed
Fish caught that are moving out
Wood back in + some extras
Plants back in

The tank is now a cloudy mess lol 

It looks nothing like it once did  A pic once it clears


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

A cloudy pic, but gives you an idea on the change


----------



## Rufus' Mom (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Clearer pic


----------



## Bigmike (May 18, 2012)

Love the tank and the angels


----------



## jaydoubledub (Jun 28, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I seriously love those gouramis...and your scaping of course. I'm jealous :3


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

Very nice tank and more to the point, excellent photography! As an old retired commercial photographer and photojournalist I'd say you too have some pro experience.
I would appreciate a run down of your shooting schematic. If you don't want to bore the others you can e-mail me at [email protected] 

Thanks


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanx all 

Definately not pro here, just a hobbiest who enjoys taking photos 

As for my shooting - Hand held night setting *L* Love my camera


----------



## Mgx (Jun 12, 2012)

Wood inside the tank is a brilliant idea !!
And for the rest its also really really nice.

Bravo !


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Update, this tank is going in another direction, slowly being deplanted at this stage. Then will be fully pulled down ready for new inhabitants

The tank needs to move to another part of the house.


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

AGAIN !! Boy you are a busy person....LOL


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

It has to move...carpet it being replaced. To move it i need to fully empty it. While its down i may as well change it over


----------



## swbernstel (Jul 10, 2012)

Simply amazing. I'm seriously jealous of the driftwood.


----------

